

Breakdown of Steam Sales by Keyword - gavanwoolery
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1uLlIjKlBp1Fd4qIDVyl6QYG0ktDYlgEYgyiz_IV4PaU/htmlview?sle=true#gid=2044026645

======
gavanwoolery
This data was provided by
[https://twitter.com/mikelovesrobots](https://twitter.com/mikelovesrobots)

